# Fire Arms Law



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

ANYONE SEEN THESE YET?


On July 1, 2004 , Governor Mitt Romney signed Chapter 150 of the Acts of 2004. The law will take effect 90 days from signing. Here’s a list of these important first steps towards reform:

Changes the size of an FID card and the License to Carry a Firearm to that of a driver’s license; 

Reinstates a 90 day grace period for both firearms licenses and cards, as long as the licensee applied before the expiration date; 

Requires police to give a receipt for firearms confiscated; 

Licenses and cards issued after September 28 will be valid for six years; 

Creates a 7 person board to review the cases of persons denied licenses and cards due to old misdemeanor convictions; 

Protects nearly 700 guns from being declared “assault weapons.”


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I haven't seen it, but I like it!!!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Nice a politician that actually listens to the public on an issue and does something about it. It amazes me all the Unions bashed Romney and branded him the antichrist of organized labor, but I think the state is actually better off with him as Gov. rather than the demorat alternative


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes this has happened and unfortunately they have not come up witht eh new cards yet but at least it's six years starting soon. Gives back the grace period...bla bla bla.

It would have been nice not to have the MA AWB..but then again if I was as smart as I should be I would have never moved to MA.



spd722 @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> ANYONE SEEN THESE YET?
> 
> On July 1, 2004 , Governor Mitt Romney signed Chapter 150 of the Acts of 2004. The law will take effect 90 days from signing. Here's a list of these important first steps towards reform:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

So this means I can go buy a High Cap magazine for my Glock without going through my chief for a letter?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Absolutely not. MA still has it's own AWB and High capacity magazine ban.

Let me qualify this:
1. As a LEO you are allowed to posses Highcaps...all you want.
2. Since high caps can now be bought in most other states, you would not be required to have a LE letter to get them in other states.
3. Since you are a LEO, you are exempted from the High capacity mag ban and the AWB in MA, so technically you wouldn't be violating anything by bringing them in.
That being said if you bought 25 round 10/22 magazines at Kittery, and you didn't have a 10/22 as an issued weapon, there might be a problem. 
I would check with your CLEO to see how he plans to handle this. The safest bet would be to have a LE letter...but I know plenty of police that sell their BUG's to other LEO's and those guns have high capacity mags and do not require the LE letter.



Mikey682 @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> So this means I can go buy a High Cap magazine for my Glock without going through my chief for a letter?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Does this effect at all, out of state applications for "temporary" LTCs?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There have been no changes made to the out of state LTC's.
Still one year, still $100.



JoninNH @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> Does this effect at all, out of state applications for "temporary" LTCs?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Mikey682 @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> So this means I can go buy a High Cap magazine for my Glock without going through my chief for a letter?


Maybe I shouldn't admit this, but I've purchased several high-cap mags for my Glock without being asked for a letter, as long as I show proper LE identification.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's not so bad. Different places have slightly different policies but in reality at the year end ATF audit, it might be a little tight for the dealer. 
The thing is, we as dealers don't have to keep track of high caps, but in a way the makers of high caps do. So often times we have to send "sales reports" to the makers of high cap mags in order for us to get new ones.

Example:
Sig, I can buy a set number of LEO gun at the begining of the year at a pretty big discount. If I sell one, to replace it I have to send in a copy of the department letterhead or department invoce to replace it.

Glock it's exactly the same

S&W
Sort of the same but they are real tight on magazines, reports go out every month.

H&K
I have to send in presales reports, when departments want to buy guns. They want to know how many guns, how big the department is, and sometimes they try and snipe the sale. H&K is slowly working towards going direct to LE and killing their dealer program.

As long as you are legal in your state with high capacity mags, you are not buying them for resale, and you CLEO doesn't care you should be OK, more of this burden is on the dealer/FFL holder...not you.



reno911_2004 @ Tue 14 Sep said:


> Mikey682 @ Mon 13 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > So this means I can go buy a High Cap magazine for my Glock without going through my chief for a letter?
> ...


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

I also heard that LEO do not have to pay for there LTC's as long as it's threw the department they work for. But if they want a Machine Gun permit they will have to pay for it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That is true in my town...although I'm not sure with the new pricing ($100) that that is really true. In that when it was the state and the town that got money...no issue but now there's that new firearms ID unit that is supposed to get $25...and I'm not sure if anyone is exempt from that.



spd722 @ Tue 14 Sep said:


> I also heard that LEO do not have to pay for there LTC's as long as it's threw the department they work for. But if they want a Machine Gun permit they will have to pay for it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

SPD:

Where did you get this info? I'd like to be able to print it off to give to the Sgt. who handles firearms licensing. He tends to wait for others to update him on changes/ developments.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

I found the information on two websites:

http://www.goal.org/Alerts/reformlawpassed.html

and

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/seslaw04/sl040150.htm


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Springfield PD is issuing these new Lic's now. I came across one last week. They are on a plastic card and are computer printed rather than the old typewritten lamination.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

SPD

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

MSP is issuing the new cards at Framingham. Look how long it took the commonwealth to find one that fit in a normal wallet. The old one must have been from the satchel days when the blue laws were written.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Does anybody know if you can turn in your old paper/typewritten one to get a new wallet-sized one? Or do you have to wait until your old one expires?

I know with HR218, I can carry on the badge and ID, but since that is such a new law, I still try to keep my MA LTC with me just in case. But it's a huge pain in the butt being so big and all.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

To add to the questions, a friend asked a good one. Is each town/city department required to purchase equipment to make the new ID's?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

phuzz01 @ 18 Sep 2004 10:45 said:


> Does anybody know if you can turn in your old paper/typewritten one to get a new wallet-sized one? Or do you have to wait until your old one expires?
> 
> I know with HR218, I can carry on the badge and ID, but since that is such a new law, I still try to keep my MA LTC with me just in case. But it's a huge pain in the butt being so big and all.


Hey Everybody............................

If you're gonna carry OOS (outta state) under HR 218, I strongly suggest you carry your Class A LTC. Most of our POLICE I.D.'s don't make ANY reference to firearms.
THINK about it. Don't go out without your LTC EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this "carry on the badge" stuff is another scary perpetual myth that might not even exist out of this commonwealth.
:shock:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

mpd61 @ Sun September 19 said:


> If you're gonna carry OOS (outta state) under HR 218, I strongly suggest you carry your Class A LTC. Most of our POLICE I.D.'s don't make ANY reference to firearms.
> THINK about it. Don't go out without your LTC EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this "carry on the badge" stuff is another scary perpetual myth that might not even exist out of this commonwealth.
> :shock:


Well, its a federal law so I can say with a degree of confidence that it exists outside the Commonwealth, but I agree with you. Always keep your LTC current and on your person, you might run into some small town cop who's never heard of the law and decides to lock you up for a few hours while he checks on it! :shock: Also, if John Kerry gets in, you can pretty much figure that the anti-cop anti-gun flip floper will probably be against the law (after of course, he comes out in favor of it).


----------

